# Magcharger Lumens?



## recDNA (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sure it's here someplace but I just can't find the post measuring lumens for the magcharger with the stock bulb. I'd love the same info for the 2 D, 3 D, and 4 D cell version of the Maglite too.

BTW, I have had the same problem with several Maglites. When I screw in the tail cap all the way the light doesn't work. If I only screw the cap on 4/of the way they're fine. What causes that? What's the cure?


----------



## zipplet (Jun 6, 2009)

Try cleaning the tailcap + end body threads with alcohol or deoxit. You might need to clean the tailcap spring too. Usually problems like you describe are fixed easily like this


----------



## recDNA (Jun 6, 2009)

zipplet said:


> Try cleaning the tailcap + end body threads with alcohol or deoxit. You might need to clean the tailcap spring too. Usually problems like you describe are fixed easily like this


 
That was the first thing I tried. It's got to be something mechanical since the contact is fine as long as the tailcap isn't screwed in all the way.


----------



## iapyx (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, here's a thread by Northern Lights: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149011
Got the info from his thread, so thank him please:

The stock bulb puts out 200 lumen
If you want more lumen, then do what NL wrote in his thread.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 8, 2009)

iapyx said:


> Hi, here's a thread by Northern Lights:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149011
> Got the info from his thread, so thank him please:
> 
> ...


 
How about the new Maglite LED's?


----------



## Illum (Jun 8, 2009)

recDNA said:


> How about the new Maglite LED's?



no dice

Luxeons were a disappointment
Rebel 060s was another disappointment...fitted with little heatsink to work with.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 9, 2009)

Illum said:


> no dice
> 
> Luxeons were a disappointment
> Rebel 060s was another disappointment...fitted with little heatsink to work with.


 
All I'm asking is if anybody knows the lumen output of the stock LED models. Maglite doesn't list them on their website. I would never do any more modification than changing the bulb and that doesn't seem to help much without adding a heatsink. I don't have the time, patience, tools, or dexterity for modifications. Heck, I usually throw away flashlights when the bulbs blow.

Now I've read the lumen output drops rapidly then evens out so I suppose ideally I'd want peak output and then constant output.

I thank you all for your patience. I realize I'm not the average CPF flashaholic. I really like a good, bright flashlight but I want to buy one that works out of the package.

Mag doesn't make an LED Magcharger right?

Now if Malkoff DID the Mods, guaranteed them, and sold the Maglites ready to go I'd be interested in THAT...but it would be too expensive. One of their mods is $150. Why would I buy a kit to do that when I could just buy a Fenix TK40 ready to go as is?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 9, 2009)

recDNA said:


> All I'm asking is if anybody knows the lumen output of the stock LED models. Maglite doesn't list them on their website. I would never do any more modification than changing the bulb and that doesn't seem to help much without adding a heatsink. I don't have the time, patience, tools, or dexterity for modifications. Heck, I usually throw away flashlights when the bulbs blow. Now I've read the lumen output drops rapidly then evens out so I suppose ideally I'd want peak output and then constant output.




It's pretty sad, perhaps 70 lumens cold and 35 lumens after 5 minutes... for the best example ever. That's being generous. The Rebel LED isn't going to be much better because they all suffer from a lack of heat sinking. Run-time of course will be great.






> recDNA
> I thank you all for your patience. I realize I'm not the average CPF flashaholic. I really like a good, bright flashlight but I want to buy one that works out of the package.
> 
> 
> ...


There are plenty of good choices out there so why come to this part of the forum asking about mag LED brightness as part of your question when they're perhaps the most under performing lights available....lol.  Seriously, do yourself a favor an get the TK40 or M2X or M30....any LED light besides a mag. I'd certainly stay away from incans if I was in the habit of throwing away the light when the bulb burns out...:huh:


----------



## recDNA (Jun 9, 2009)

How would I know if I didn't ask? I get it. No maglites!



It's pretty sad, perhaps 70 lumens cold and 35 lumens after 5 minutes... for the best example ever. That's being generous. The Rebel LED isn't going to be much better because they all suffer from a lack of heat sinking. Run-time of course will be great.





Quote:
recDNA
I thank you all for your patience. I realize I'm not the average CPF flashaholic. I really like a good, bright flashlight but I want to buy one that works out of the package.



Mag doesn't make an LED Magcharger right?

Now if Malkoff DID the Mods, guaranteed them, and sold the Maglites ready to go I'd be interested in THAT...but it would be too expensive. One of their mods is $150. Why would I buy a kit to do that when I could just buy a Fenix TK40 ready to go as is? 
There are plenty of good choices out there so why come to this part of the forum asking about mag LED brightness as part of your question when they're perhaps the most under performing lights available....lol.  Seriously, do yourself a favor an get the TK40 or M2X or M30....any LED light besides a mag. I'd certainly stay away from incans if I was in the habit of throwing away the light when the bulb burns out...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 9, 2009)

Certainly didn't mean it to come across harshly recDNA. Illum hit the nail on the head a few post earlier when he said "no dice" and "disappointing performance" but you persisted in a number. The only numbers for the stock mags are estimates since I'm not sure if even Mr.Gman has taken readings from one yet. The main point is that numbers don't mean a whole lot anyway. Even if if you took Mr.Gman's accurately recorded numbers and apply them to a light purchase it would be silly to buy a particular light simply because it had 15 more lumens for example. Instead, purchase the light based on other factors such a user interface, modes, battery type, throw vs flood, price, dealer and so on. 

I bumped into another one of your posts while asking questions about the EagleTac, TK40, M30 and others. I think you're on the right track.

Also, you're correct, mag doesn't make a LED magcharger. If you're still curious about incan mag lumen output, check here:

http://www.brightguy.com/manufacturer/maglite.php


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 9, 2009)

You can get some of the numbers directly from MagLite. They are probably being optimistic. But as Patriot said, whose going to dispute it? BTW, MagLites are excellent flashlights. But only after being modded into something else. They make excellent P7 hosts or 4000 lumen hot wires. I guess that's not much help to someone that just wants to buy a light that works.

Anyway, here are their specs on the Magcharger flashlight (218 lumens/51,700 CP), the C-cell bulbs and the D-cell bulbs. One interesting thing I noticed, you could put a 6-cell Xenon bulb (LMSA601) in a 2C Mag with a pair of IMR26500's and it would be brighter than a MagCharger. Of course the battery tube needs boring because the batteries won't fit otherwise. A pair of regular 18500's in some 3/4" heater hose to take up the slack is probably more practical. A 10 watt bulb is still going to get more than an hour run time before the protection circuit kicks in.

If you look closely at the two bulb charts they are the same except for the 6 cell Xenon bulb. The D-cell has 57,000 CP vs 44,000 for the C-cell. They have the same part number for the bulb and the reflectors are the same. If it were a matter of the D-cells putting out more power, they wouldn't have the same 233.5 lumen output. Very strange.:thinking:

All it says about the LED's is 3 watts for all different sizes. Then they have an asterisk that says, "As rated by supplier of LED". I guess they were too embarrassed to say.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 10, 2009)

Patriot said:


> ....mag doesn't make a LED magcharger.



There is talk in other threads that a new LED Magcharger with a Li-ion battery is on it's way.Can't wait to see what it looks like!

Hopefully it's half the weight with all the throw.If it is I'm first in line.







Someone want to speculate on which LED they will use to replace the 200lm incan bulb.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 10, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Certainly didn't mean it to come across harshly recDNA. Illum hit the nail on the head a few post earlier when he said "no dice" and "disappointing performance" but you persisted in a number. The only numbers for the stock mags are estimates since I'm not sure if even Mr.Gman has taken readings from one yet. The main point is that numbers don't mean a whole lot anyway. Even if if you took Mr.Gman's accurately recorded numbers and apply them to a light purchase it would be silly to buy a particular light simply because it had 15 more lumens for example. Instead, purchase the light based on other factors such a user interface, modes, battery type, throw vs flood, price, dealer and so on.
> 
> I bumped into another one of your posts while asking questions about the EagleTac, TK40, M30 and others. I think you're on the right track.
> 
> ...


 
You've got to understand that I DO like many features of Maglites BETTER than the others I'm looking at now..hence the HARD look at maglites first. I LOVE the adjustable focus, I LOVE the simple on/off power option and HATE 15 different power and mode choices offered by some other flashlites, and I LOVE the heft and size of the 2 or 3 D Maglite.

The features of Mag I don't like are the limited light output and rapid dimming so if they came out with a moderately brighter light that kept it's output constant until drained I might like iMaglite a lot better than you would.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 10, 2009)

I can surely relate to the appreciation of the mag plateform, it's ruggedness and overall reliability. I think I own about 20 of them. The thing setting them apart is that they're all customs. For me, it takes the mag from something that was before unacceptable performance wise and actually make it favorable or at least very attractive. As a core mag lover yourself you might take a second look at the malkoff products. They're simple to install, literally, anyone can do it, and they perform great. Seems to me that you'd have a light that suits your tastes perfectly.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 10, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I can surely relate to the appreciation of the mag plateform, it's ruggedness and overall reliability. I think I own about 20 of them. The thing setting them apart is that they're all customs. For me, it takes the mag from something that was before unacceptable performance wise and actually make it favorable or at least very attractive. As a core mag lover yourself you might take a second look at the malkoff products. They're simple to install, literally, anyone can do it, and they perform great. Seems to me that you'd have a light that suits your tastes perfectly.


 
It irks me to spend $150 to upgrade my mag into a flashlight that I could BUY for $150 completely assembled. The upgrade is too expensive. I'm not sure the $60 dollar upgrade would satisfy me. If I could get a P7 upgrade for $60 I'd try it.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2009)

recDNA said:


> It irks me to spend $150 to upgrade my mag into a flashlight that I could BUY for $150 completely assembled. The upgrade is too expensive. I'm not sure the $60 dollar upgrade would satisfy me. If I could get a P7 upgrade for $60 I'd try it.





:kiss: Well, try not to get too irked. Gene doesn't have the benefit of slave labor in a sweat shop. It's a hand made custom unit with a big hunk of heat sink, awesome quality control, and a lifetime warranty. Add to that it's one of our own CPF'ers who's doing his very best to scratch out a living while bringing us new innovations for the old but solid light. It think it's a great value considering the options.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> :kiss: Well, try not to get too irked. Gene doesn't have the benefit of slave labor in a sweat shop. It's a hand made custom unit with a big hunk of heat sink, awesome quality control, and a lifetime warranty. Add to that it's one of our own CPF'ers who's doing his very best to scratch out a living while bringing us new innovations for the old but solid light. It think it's a great value considering the options.


 
Good point. I am not dissing Malkoff's products. By all accounts they're great. 

For some the mod is fun and challenging. For me it's scary and potentially a waste of money due to the high probability that I will not only fail to get it to work but I'll destroy both the maglite and the drop-in during the botched effort. Those who ARE handy will never be able to understand those who are not. 

For ME, based on the ineptitude factor, $150 is too much to risk. The "irk" comes in since I'd love to try and I'm sure I'd love my p7 modified maglite with the ability to focus the beam. I'm not "irked" at Mr. Malkoff.

I mean I'm typing this response on a $300 Acer One with 160 gig hard drive that only cost $300 yet a part for a flashlight costs $150! You've explained why - labor costs etc. but isn't it weird?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 13, 2009)

Perhaps a CPFer in your area could lend a hand if that's what's putting on the brakes for ya.


----------



## toolpig1 (Jun 13, 2009)

1. modding doesn't appeal to you.
2. you like the maglite type light, size, look and feel
3. you want lumens right of the box

Buy a Streamlight Ultrastinger if incan is your thing.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_ultsting.htm

Buy a Pelican 8060 if you want led and runtime.
Here's the longest thread when first introduced:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204106&highlight=pelican+8060

This thread compares the 8060 to a Malkoff triple:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211748&highlight=pelican+8060


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 13, 2009)

That does put things in a different light (pardon the pun). Have you looked in the B/S/T forum? A P7-3D Mag has to be one of the most popular mods around. If you can't find something interesting in want to sell, you can run your own ad in want to buy.

You could also try sending PM's to some of the modder's. If you explained the tool-IQ problem as the reason for requesting a vanilla build, it might not be that expensive. ElektroLumens used to sell vanilla P7-3D Mags. There hasn't been any activity in this thread for a while. But it won't hurt to ask.


recDNA said:


> For some the mod is fun and challenging. For me it's scary and potentially a waste of money due to the high probability that I will not only fail to get it to work but I'll destroy both the maglite and the drop-in during the botched effort. Those who ARE handy will never be able to understand those who are not.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 13, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I'm sure it's here someplace but I just can't find the post measuring lumens for the magcharger with the stock bulb. I'd love the same info for the 2 D, 3 D, and 4 D cell version of the Maglite too.
> 
> BTW, I have had the same problem with several Maglites. When I screw in the tail cap all the way the light doesn't work. If I only screw the cap on 4/of the way they're fine. What causes that? What's the cure?



Hi recDNA,

I purchased the MagCharger nearly 2 years ago, shortly before I became aware of the new high-tech Led-lights. With a Lightmeter and careful ceiling bounce tests I have compared several flashlights. My measurements showed that MagCharger has a beginning brightness (absolutely fresh charged battery) in the area of 300-350 lumens. The brightness drops pretty fast however, and is decreased with 20-25% after only 15minutes or so. And is 50% after an hour and 8 minutes according to a review I read. 

Regards, Patric


----------



## iapyx (Jun 21, 2009)

here, the lumen output per type as you requested:

http://www.maglite.com/lampspecs_dcell.asp


----------

